# I forget which????



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't remember which are the before and which are the after pics.
I know Peel and Seal is good though!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Her are some more. Pretty nice job, considering a professional did the work, eh?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's see what we have nere.

I seem to have run into a block to uploading more.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Trying again. I got a good pic of the roofing shoes!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

You'll have to pardon the mess. I'd open up and start, then the sun would go and another heavy shower would move in. In the cleat pic, yopu can see water in the valley. Hardly had time to do anything between showers.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Clipped shingles.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

In the first pic, the step is contoured to fit the valley perfectly,, Then, I added another like term flashing, also cut to fit. Solder isn't necessary on something like this. THe water is coming form the outlet above. Took 5 days to do 23 hours of work. Rained every 20-40 minutes.
Because there is a butt joint 6" from the corner, I added a bib, under the valley, and under the shingle, over the joint. A dab of glue under the tab, and under the metal at the joint.

The water has an unrestricted flow around the corner. The roof didn't leak at all while underway, felt loose laid over the fitted valley, and mostly open. Was leaking steady with the original roof and the next 2-3 repairs.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

When I run into lightening rods, I disassemble them, mark from top and sides, make a small hole and slide the shingle down the rod. AFTER putting a wad of caulk there. I repeat the process for all layers, then, cut a washer to fit, and bed it in caulk too. I guess that makes me a bucket roofer, eh?


Just anothe rview. It was a small area, starting about 7-8 feet below the corner, and reinstalled the vent. And other shingles, over to the hip/ridge area.
The shingles had to be chiseled from the I&W. That stuff is on the whole house.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's something interesting. The caulk around the vent trashed the shingles.
I liked the little water trap detail another roofer did on both top corners of the vent.

In hurricane country, I add a bit of caulk before each step-flashing to hinder any blown water. M_D thinks the whole area needs 2 buckets of cement to survive.
I have anothe rhouse on the shore in Nags Head with NO underlay of any kind, other than the oak boards. 16 years and no leaks. Not even by Isabelle.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, flail away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL, had some time on your hands?

That's one ugly pink trim and siding. 

Nice shoes. Do you really roof in flip flops?!

I really like how you brought the step past the trim board like that at the bottom of the valley, that's going to be the determination against leakage. Those details are very common points for roof failure and take alot of patience to make water tight.


----------



## fix-it (Sep 25, 2009)

*Big Thank You*

I know I am breaking the rules by posting but I did want to say a BIG Thank you to Tinner666 and his wife for taking the time to come all the way to the Outer Banks of NC to fix this on going leak. I posted here 1 1/2 years ago asking for help fixing this leak. Several big name roofing companies here on the OBX had already done their thing. Tinner and a few others on this forum were nice enough to try and help us. My daughter did fix it and then the gutter man put nails Thur the flashing. She was not up to doing it again. We hired a local man that read the post and said he could fix it and guaranteed it would not leak. I wish we had a picture of the flashing he put around that corner. He had taped something together, even I would have known better than that. I really did not feel we had any chance that Mr. Albert would come here but took a chance and asked, to my surprise he said he would come. He did a GREAT Job, really took the time to do it right, took pride in his work and just didn't look to squirting black tar and calling it done. 

Thanks to the one who owns Contractor Talk as with out this site we would still have a leaking roof.

Grumpy this house is a BIT Different "Color wise :laughing:" You hate it or love it.
One thing I can say if having your picture taken makes you famous we have one very famous house. Several times a week we have people stopping getting out and taking pictures, everyone wants to go in and look around.

We love this house.:yes: Not finished yet but after all we are just two Ladies turned carpenters because we could not find one.:hammer:


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Well done


----------

